#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Docu avond: Prince Among Slaves

## ISA studentenvereniging

Een van onze hoofddoelen is het zoveel mogelijk verschaffen van informatie aan onze leden, zowel islamitische als wetenschappelijke kennis. Daardoor kan jij tijdens je studententijd niet alleen kennis opdoen over jouw vakgebied, maar ook in het proces extra informatie oppikken. Jouw studententijd is namelijk d tijd dat je het meeste en het beste informatie kan opnemen en onthouden. Zonde om daar niet volop gebruik van te maken!

Wij zouden daarom graag een nieuwe terugkerende activiteit willen introduceren: de docu-avonden. Zou jij over verscheidene onderwerpen graag meer willen weten? Kom dan als lid gratis langs om gezamenlijk documentaires te bekijken en erover na te praten.

Tijdens de aftrap van deze reeks leerzame avonden zijn ook niet-leden welkom. Kom kennis maken met het bestuur van de vereniging op donderdagavond 1 oktober 2015 van 18.00 tot 20.30 in lokaal HG-14A00. De titel van de documentaire die we zullen gaan bekijken is: ‘Prince Among Slaves’.

_“A 26-year-old man named Abdul-Rahman made a remarkable claim to the farmer who purchased him at the auction that he was an African prince and that his father would pay gold for his ransom. The offer was refused and Abdul-Rahman did not return to Africa for another 40 years. Abdul-Rahman survived the harsh ordeals of slavery through his love of family and his deep faith as a Muslim.”_

Heb jij een idee voor een interessante documentaire die we eventueel een van de komende docu-avonden kunnen bekijken? Neem dan contact met ons op, wij waarderen jullie bijdragen!

https://www.svisa.nl/docuavond/

----------

